# Cybersecurity is the greatest threat since atom bomb says Apple co-founder Steve Wozn



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Cybersecurity is the greatest threat since atom bomb says Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak*



> Cybersecurity is the greatest threat the world has faced since the atom bomb, Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak said in an interview with Australian TV news show Lateline. The perceived threat of a cyberattack, he said, is causing as much fear and panic as the Cold War hysteria during his childhood.
> 
> "We used to fear the atomic bomb when I was young, and you used to come home from school and sirens would go off for a test on every corner," Wozniak said in an interview with reporter Matt Wordsworth.
> "Those were incredible days of fear from something. And now we fear all the cyberattacks and hacking. What's the next one we're gonna hear about? Is one gonna come close to me? Is it gonna hit me? Could they really take out our electrical system, turn off our internet? How far can it go? And it's getting worse and worse year by year, not better and better."
> ...


Cybersecurity is the greatest threat since atom bomb says Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak


----------

